# PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## micky23 (27. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Seit ich vom Xigmatek HDT S1283 auf den TR IFX-14 umgestiegen bin, sind meine Temps um Durchschnittlich 8°C gesunken.
Ich bin so was von froh den Umstieg gewagt zu haben


----------



## mjx (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

der IFX-14 haut aber auch alles weg 

hab ihn selber auch, und meine Achtung, das Ding ROCKT!


----------



## Eldorado (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Jo, der IFX-14 ist ein Monster und das nicht nur bei der Kühlleistung.


----------



## moonrail (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



micky23 schrieb:


> Seit ich vom Xigmatek HDT S1283 auf den TR IFX-14 umgestiegen bin, sind meine Temps um Durchschnittlich 8°C gesunken.
> Ich bin so was von froh den Umstieg gewagt zu haben


Du auch?  Hatte den vorher auch. Jetzt einen TR IFX-14 mit Scythe S-Flex (1900rpm) und dem Xigmatek Lüfter vom HDT-S1283. 9 °C besser unter Last (bei 1,33125Vcore). Habe den IFX aber auch schleifen müssen. Man war der uneben! 
 Ich liebe ihn trotzdem.


----------



## micky23 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



moonrail schrieb:


> Du auch?  Hatte den vorher auch. Jetzt einen TR IFX-14 mit Scythe S-Flex (1900rpm) und dem Xigmatek Lüfter vom HDT-S1283. 9 °C besser unter Last (bei 1,33125Vcore). Habe den IFX aber auch schleifen müssen. Man war der uneben!
> Ich liebe ihn trotzdem.



Hast aber ganz schön laute Lüfter drauf 
Ich hab 2 x NB XL1 @ 4V, und bei Last 9V.
Mehr braucht man echt nicht zum Glücklich sein


----------



## greentea908 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.

Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.



und du willst mir net sagen, das der hier : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Zalman CNPS 9700 LED

genauso gut kühlt wie beispielsweise ein IFX-14??? oder versteh ich deine aussage falsch?? ^^


----------



## Chicago (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.




Du hast Dir schon den Text durchgelesen?
Die haben alle Kühler auf dem Selben System getestet und das selbe Tool benutzt um die Temps auszulesen!

Edit: Man hat sogar bei allen die Lüfter durch den Scythe S-Flex SFF21E (1.200 U/min) ersetzt!


----------



## XXTREME (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.


 

Noob .


----------



## BlitzBengel (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.


Genau richtig!
Wieso soll ich mir einen sündhaften Porsche holen, wenn ein VW Polo genau so schnell fährt und nur ein Zehntel davon kostet?
Da spielt sicherlich auch nur das Design eine Rolle! 
Absolut realistischer Vergleich!

Ne, mal im Ernst. Ich will dich nicht beleidigen, aber deine Behauptung ist extrem naiv.
Also trinkt einfach noch ein bisschen GreenTea und denk' noch mal über deine Aussage nach. 

@Topic: Ich habe den Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme. Kühlt vielleicht max. 2°C schlechter als der IFX-14.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Den Coolermaster V8 seh ich zum ersten mal ist der neu? 
Schon beachtlich das Teil, werd mich mal suf die Suche nach Tests machen....


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Welches Tool eignet sich denn um die Temperaturen eines AMD X2 auf einem AM2 Sockel mit 780G Chipsatz auszulesen? Gibts eins, dass die reale Temperatur anzeigt? Oder zeigen die nur den Unterschied zur Gehäusetemperatur an? Oder wie? Oder was?


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Die Frage ist nicht *WIE *oder _*WAS*_ , eher nach dem _*WO*_ und _*WARUM *_...  

Such mal nach CPU-Z.


----------



## micky23 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Als ob sich bei den heutigen Kühlern die Temperaturen relevant unterscheiden. Alles Kühler kühlen mit Sicherheit gleich. Da spielt bei den meisten einfach das Design eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann mir niemand erzählen dass ein so und so teurer Kühler viel besser kühlt als ein NoName. Zudem liest jedes Tool andere Temperaturen aus.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

CPU-Z zeigt die Temperaturen an???


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

ach schade warum ist der scythe orochi nicht dabei  

hät gern nen vergleich von euch mit dem gesehn 
den ich will in mir vielleicht hohlen und wollte wissen wie gross der unterschied zu meinem mugen ist 
und vorallem ob ich doch lieber zum ifx14 greifen soll


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Hier hast du einen Vergleich 

ComputerBase - Scythe Orochi CPU-Kühler-Riese (Seite 5)


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hier hast du einen Vergleich
> 
> ComputerBase - Scythe Orochi CPU-Kühler-Riese (Seite 5)



den kenn ich leider schon trotzdem danke 

hätt halt gern von pcgh einen test gesehen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

PCGH könnte ja auch mal den hier testen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coolermaster V12

Das nenn ich mal einen CPU Kühler...


----------



## micky23 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> PCGH könnte ja auch mal den hier testen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein richtiger Brocken


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

 digges ding
diese Vorschau ist ein weiterer Grund mir PCGH zu holen
da sieht man das TR EXTREME kühler baut
aber der kleine(im gegensatz zum IFX-14) Xigmatek ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*

Der Kama Angel ist wirklich ein super lüfter ehrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMX (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Die besten CPU-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Welches Tool eignet sich denn um die Temperaturen eines AMD X2 auf einem AM2 Sockel mit 780G Chipsatz auszulesen? Gibts eins, dass die reale Temperatur anzeigt? Oder zeigen die nur den Unterschied zur Gehäusetemperatur an? Oder wie? Oder was?



Müsste mit  Overdrive  funktionieren. 

Den Unterschied zur Gehäusetemperatur zeigt es nicht an, es hat ja nicht jeder einen Temperatursensor im Gehäuse.


----------

